# Need Motivation?



## jo2outbound (7 Jan 2013)

Hey guys/girls I found this on youtube and highly recommend watching this if you need some motivation to get up and hit the gym.

in that mood of.. oohh ill just do it tomorow.. No! 

Just hit play, and you'll be running out the door for a workout!!

your welcome   

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yX39J_YyKbs


----------



## PuckChaser (7 Jan 2013)

Would have been a better speech if he wasn't reading off the paper...


----------



## jo2outbound (8 Jan 2013)

yeah I agree with that, I think he stops though half way through


----------



## Determined (8 Jan 2013)

"I will believe what others have doubted."

It was awesome regardless of the 'few' times he referred to the paper. 
Thanks for sharing.


----------

